# How risky were we? Should I check just in case?



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

DS will be 6 months in a couple of days. We've been EBF and I still haven't seen AF since I stopped PP bleeding at 8 weeks. A couple weeks back DH and I DTD with NO form of BC at all (no withdrawal or anything)

I really don't want to get pg again yet...but it was his birthday and I was thinking "I'm sure I'm still covered under the BFing thing"

Am I? Should I buy a test if I don't get AF in the next month or so just to be safe?


----------



## MamaPhilly (Jan 27, 2007)

Obviously you *could* get pregnant, but I'm guessing it's somewhat unlikely. I was always told as long as you are EBF ON DEMAND (not a schedule and NOT pumping b/c you are away for hours a day) and there's no PPAF, you are covered in the high 90%s for the first six months. Which is similar to the effectiveness of most BC methods with typical use.

I'd think if you don't have any symptoms (mainly nipples suddenly being super sore) then I wouldn't be too worried, but that's just my thought.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with PP though, if its killing you, get a dollar tree test. It will be just as accurate and not waste as much money... plus put your mind at ease.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks. It's one of those "logic says but my mind is racing" kind of things.

If I don't start in a month or so I'll check just to make sure.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

How long after DTD would you test? It's been almost 3 weeks...


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

You can test 2 weeks after DTD.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

BF'ing should be used as birth control. Not by a long shot. Talk to your doctor about a diaphragm if you don't want to use condoms and don't want to conceive right now.


----------



## lizziebits (Sep 3, 2007)

The rules of lactational amenorrhea are that it is 99% effective if baby is
- under 6 months
- not eating solids, and does almost all suckling at the breast (only the occasional bottle or use of pacifier)
- nursing at least every 4 hours during the day and no more than a 6 hour stretch at night
- mom has not had a post partum period

After 6 months, the effectiveness slowly decreases. So, depending on how many of those principles you are following, you may still be in the safe zone.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noelle C.* 
BF'ing should be used as birth control. Not by a long shot. Talk to your doctor about a diaphragm if you don't want to use condoms and don't want to conceive right now.

It was just that once. We're usually safe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizziebits* 
The rules of lactational amenorrhea are that it is 99% effective if baby is
- under 6 months
- not eating solids, and does almost all suckling at the breast (only the occasional bottle or use of pacifier)
- nursing at least every 4 hours during the day and no more than a 6 hour stretch at night
- mom has not had a post partum period

After 6 months, the effectiveness slowly decreases. So, depending on how many of those principles you are following, you may still be in the safe zone.

We fit all of those criteria. Still no AF, though. *shrugs*


----------



## lizziebits (Sep 3, 2007)

It's completely normal to still not have a post partum period. I didn't have one until my DS was 17 months.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizziebits* 
The rules of lactational amenorrhea are that it is 99% effective if baby is
- under 6 months
- not eating solids, and does almost all suckling at the breast (only the occasional bottle or use of pacifier)
- nursing at least every 4 hours during the day and no more than a 6 hour stretch at night
- mom has not had a post partum period

After 6 months, the effectiveness slowly decreases. So, depending on how many of those principles you are following, you may still be in the safe zone.

Hate that I am the 1% that this doesnt fit as my periods start at 6 weeks despite that my little ones were exclusively breast feeding on demand. (which seemed nearly constantly!)


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

False alarm. At 6months and 1 week (roughly) AF returned.

*sighs* I knew it could only last for so long!

Thanks for all of your help. I guess this means we have to be extra careful!


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't think you were being very risky at all!


----------

